# New Dog.



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

I just aquired a new GWP pup today. :mrgreen: I have been looking forward to having a bird dog for a long time as this is my first bird dog. 

Any training tips, pointers,suggestion on how to get started would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Get your dog out ass muh as possible on wild birds and let them train themselves the first season. 

I believe wild birds are the key. They keep a dog honest.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

TRDHUNTER said:


> Any training tips, pointers,suggestion on how to get started would be very much appreciated. Thanks


Join your local NAVHDA group. My experience with those(Us) guys has been golden. Now that spring is upon us, the club training days are getting fired up!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Keep your dog away from Tex o bob, he will poke it's eye out. :roll:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know if Matt S posts on here, but he owns some very nice wirehairs and is a great dog trainer to boot.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Even though North Slope is a little trol and he can't shoot to save his ass, he has a pretty nice new GWP pup too, and we train on the weekends at Lee Kay. You're welcome to join us if you'd like. Get me your info and we'll let you know when we're going to be out again.

Other than that I have only one word for you.*BIRDS!*


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Other than that I have only one word for you.*BIRDS!*


Good advise! and to find them birds get a GSP!!!! WORD UP!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Other than that I have only one word for you.*BIRDS!*
> ...


Has anyone slapped you yet today... :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Isn't it against the rules to brag about getting a new pup without posting some pictures?


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Any info on getting ahold of someone in the NAVHDA. 
Tex, thanks for the invite, ill send ya a p.m. with my info, and would really like to join some guys who know what they are doing. 

Ill get pictures up soon.


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

[attachment=0:369nbemw]IMG_0229.JPG[/attachment:369nbemw]
Here's one my wife took.


----------



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

TRDHUNTER said:


> Thanks for the help. Any info on getting ahold of someone in the NAVHDA.


Here's a start.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/WM_NAVHDA/
If you need more let me know.


----------

